

How to make money with parallel programming? - zxcvvcxz

I have experience in multithreaded/parallel programming and want to put it to good use on a side project that could generate decent revenue.<p>I need some help with ideas. At first I was thinking to offer up computation as a service. We already do storage as a service (see: Dropbox) and it's been wildly successful. I was hoping to find some way to frame computation as a useful service that could affect everyday users' lives. The most basic option I think is to set up a little computer farm and let people run batch jobs for some fee. But that's pretty far-removed from everyday people. So maybe this is the wrong tree to try climbing.<p>What about a database application that takes advantage of many-core computers? Or maybe a nice wrapper API to use with database systems already in place. Or does something like that already exist?<p>Summary - brainstorming lucrative ideas to do with parallel programming of many-core machines.
======
drKarl
I don't think you can really compete with giants like Amazon AWS or other big
companies. They already offer that kind of services and their infrastructure
is so huge they can benefit from mass scale economics.

